# SNOBEAR-he's been at the Rainbow Bridge 4 MONTHS TODAY!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dearest Snobear:

Mom, Dad and Smooch miss you and LOVE YOU SO MUCH.
Please know we love you and think of you every day!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

MY thoughts and prayers are with you today...anniversaries are so hard. RIP Snowbear..you are sooo loved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thoughts are with you Karen i know how hard it is Snowbear will be playing with my Sadie and Meg my Sadie loved to play.
It was 3 years for Sadie last Sunday


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP dear Snobear. Play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Rest in Peace Snobear. Play hard, run fast, sleep light and wait for Karen because she will take you across the Bridge when the time is right. Prayers...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snobear*

Snobear thanks you all and Maggie1951 I know that Maggie and Snobear are playing up there!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that my Beau really misses his Shelby girl and that him and Snobear are having alot of fun playing and runing together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

I am glad that our two dogs are together!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP Snobear  I am sad i never got to really meet you as i had joined around the time of your passing!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Rest in peace Snobear. You were so loved!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Snobear will always be with you, but if my Bobby has anything to say about it they are having lots of fun at the Bridge.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Anniversaries. Some are good, some are bad and some are bitter sweet. Snobear - give my dukee a good romp for me, okay?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Anniversaries like this are so painful. Several anniversaries today here.. we all need to focus on all the joy they have brought us and how they have SO enriched our lives.
God bless you Karen. Hugs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

As terribly sad as it was, Snobear's passing enabled you to give another little guy a wonderful home. 

That is the only way I get through losing my guys so I hope it helps you Karen. I know you look for a new one to love very quickly (as I do). it seems to give meaning to the passing.

Still, anniversaries are so hard. It does get easier with time, but doggone never easy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

You are so right-whenever we lose a dog, we always look for another to give a good home to-it really helps us get throught it. We also feel it is a living tribute to the dog that has gone to the Rainbow Bridge-a testament to how much we loved them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was just thinking yesterday how much I loved and miss my heart dog "Boomer" who died 6 years ago.

Then I thought, if I still had him I would not have saved "Chance" from the shelter on his last day 3 weeks after Boomer died, would not have done the same for Copper 3 months after Chance. Quite possibly would not have rescued BassettX Jack from a bad situation..... Would not have joined the forum in a desperate search for info on Copper's splenectomy.

All things happen for a reason. I just look for the good things that come from the hurtful ones. I've saved other wonderful dogs and met some wonderful people as a direct result of Boomer's passing. Doesn't make it not hurt, it jsut seems to give it some meaning.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure that Snobear knows how much you all miss him and that he will be waiting with his new friends


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Karen, where has time gone? 

I am thinking of you and hope it gets "easier" with time...


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Hannah will be playing hard with your Snobear. Prayers w/you.


----------

